# Snow?



## R4CS (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone had any snow yet? Snowed a bit but didnt settle where I am (East Sussex). Meant to snow today, some say tomorrow, some say Friday [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Had a dusting on Monday, was gone by lunchtime. Still, it was enough to make everybody drive like it was arctic conditions.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nothing here and I'm hoping it stays away at the weekend too - don't fancy a 2 hour drive to Southampton in snow!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

'sno snow in Peterhead 8)


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Tiny amount of snow fell when I was in Warrington yesterday, but had nothing at home.

I love snow, but hoping it holds off until at least late Thursday/early Friday, as I have to go to Tamworth tomorrow. Not fancying driving either there or back in it. :?


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

NaughTTy said:


> Nothing here and I'm hoping it stays away at the weekend too - don't fancy a 2 hour drive to Southampton in snow!


I think I went to Southampton once, but it was closed :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

No snow in my part of Teesside, just bright and very cold with dry roads...perfect for testing my new found power 

Happy days

Joe


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Graham Grant said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing here and I'm hoping it stays away at the weekend too - don't fancy a 2 hour drive to Southampton in snow!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

No Snow in Southern Ireland, just plenty of rain


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My partner at work is snowed in in Maranello. Serves him right as he got to go to the factory and I didn't.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Kell said:


> My partner at work is snowed in in Maranello. Serves him right as he got to go to the factory and I didn't.


Yep F1 team cancelled the launch of their new car


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

what is all this fuss about a bit of snow !!  a couple of hours snow is forecast for later today in some parts and hey,, the whole country has gone into Artic mode !!!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

We have to fuss about something.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> what is all this fuss about a bit of snow !!  a couple of hours snow is forecast for later today in some parts and hey,, the whole country has gone into Artic mode !!!


Yes, but we're not used to snow down here. Imagine the uproar if the sun came out in Scotland - there'd be people screaming in the streets, pointing at the terrifying ball of fire in the sky...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

:lol:

UPDATE: It's now snowing in Somerset. And it's settling. Don't think there is enough on the ground to make a snow-ball yet, but hey, I feel like it's good enough to declare chaos and board myself up.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Been snowing here for a couple of hours - Worcestershire - but its very fine.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

We had about two kilos worth last night, if I scraped it into a heap thats about what it would have come to.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

About 4" here now and still snowing Cannock Staffordshire


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

No snow in Wigan but I have never seen as much ice  it's that bad I had to get some warm salty water on the sky dish LNB as we lost the signal, it's Baltic


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

That ice is mental! Looks like something out of the arctic!

Haven't looked outside recently, but the last time I checked it was still just a dusting and had stopped snowing. Alas I've been feeling rubbish all day so haven't had a chance to go out and play.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

We are under about 5" off snow but it has stopped, was going to get the TTS out of the garage for a laugh but a few G & T's later and watching Star Wars on bluray for the 1st time since my dad took me to watch it in 1977 won :mrgreen:

Jontymo


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

jontymo said:


> We are under about 5" off snow but it has stopped, was going to get the TTS out of the garage for a laugh but a few G & T's later and watching Star Wars on bluray for the 1st time since my dad took me to watch it in 1977 won :mrgreen:
> 
> Jontymo


yo dude are u up for the ruby m8


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Settling now.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Got about 4" of snow, maybe a little more. The world looks so much nicer when there's a layer of snow to hide all the crap underneath!


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

bigsyd said:


> jontymo said:
> 
> 
> > We are under about 5" off snow but it has stopped, was going to get the TTS out of the garage for a laugh but a few G & T's later and watching Star Wars on bluray for the 1st time since my dad took me to watch it in 1977 won :mrgreen:
> ...


Hi Syd,

Yep we will be there, will you send me the address again matey :mrgreen:

Jon


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's all been washed away here


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We had enough to make a snowlady - complete with big boobs. We nicknamed her Katy Ice...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

We had about 6 inches Saturday night and it was the right "type"  for snowball fights and making snowmen, the snowmen lasted about 30 seconds as our Boxer feels duty bound to destroy any he sees as though his life depends on it = hilarious 

Fortunately the main roads are clear, although it didn't stop some wazzock from doing 37mph this morning.

Charlie


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Charlie said:


> We had about 6 inches Saturday night and it was the right "type"  for snowball fights and making snowmen, the snowmen lasted about 30 seconds as our Boxer feels duty bound to destroy any he sees as though his life depends on it = hilarious
> 
> Fortunately the main roads are clear, although it didn't stop some wazzock from doing 37mph this morning.
> 
> Charlie


Pity you did not video the dog m8, would have liked to have seen that :lol:


----------

